# Trying To Recreate Dramatic Cyc Lighting Effect



## GualDidimo (Nov 3, 2010)

I’m currently designing a new play and I’ve been deeply inspired by the works of the amazing Michael Levine. I’m especially found of the sets he designed for MET production of “Eugene Onegin”: 









My intention is to recreate those three huge cyc type walls. But, I’m not really sure what kind of material he used to do that...


Is that made of muslin, vinyl or some other fabric? Can Rosebrand supply me that? How the hell they were able to create such a solid wall of light in that huge canvas? And how can I recreate it?

Thanks!


----------



## seanandkate (Nov 3, 2010)

See if these links from previous threads and see if they are of any help. A little digging in the search function will give you a good start:
http://www.controlbooth.com/google....ooth.com%2Fsearch.php%3Fsearchid%3D236393#912


----------



## rmartin (Nov 7, 2010)

This is called a "Bounce", or at least that's what I call it and I do it all the time.
In the video you present, the cyc lights are most probably LED top and ground row.
They are pointed at a rear cyc. In front of the rear cyc, aprox. 10' in front is another cyc
opague or off white. The light bounces off the rear cyc to the front cyc giving a smooth
even wash. In the video, my guess is they also used a hazer to further difuse the light between the screens creating an almost water effect. I have not tried that yet but I will. Looks neat.
In short, you need two screens for every side if you want three cyc walls on the stage.
In the Opera production, I am sure they used Selador LED's to light most everthing.


----------

